# ADGA Online Registration ?



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I've not done online registration yet. I've sold some buck kids. A gal is trying to register one online. She contacted me that she needs a service memo #. ??? I own the sire and dam. I filled out the registration paper and signed it. Do I need to fill out something on line or something? I'm confused. There shouldn't be a service memo right?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

This is not making sense. ??? Can a person register a puchased kid online? There are choices for:

1. I owned the sire at breeding and the dam at birth.
2. I am registering the FIRST progeny under a servic memo.
3. I am registering ADDITIONAL progeny under a service memo.
4. I am registering progeny under an AI memo.
5. I am registering with an unknown or unregistered sire/dam.

Nothing for registering a purchased kid. What am I missing?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope, not that I know of you Paper register purchased kids at this time, OR You pay online to register these kids, and tranfer the ownership to " " then they would ship them the papers, and I would be cheaper for them. They can send you the funds if you want.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

THANKS!! Should have just called ya.....again!  LOL


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We just provide a registration application filled out online and printed out. They can do with as they wish. Unless you want assurances the kids are registered so as to build progeny numbers for a doe or buck and then pay to do it yourself online like Sherrie said and charge them the fee or not. 

We have been members for so long I remember the little green transfer sheets you handed out to buyers when they bought kids. 
I wish I still had one...memorabilia.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

After having a REALLY bad experience with registering a kid, I decided I would always register everything I sell prior to sale and then they can take care of transfer.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I do the same thing Lee. My computer (notebook that I use all the time) is a PITA to use on the printer--actually, it's trying to keep it on the internet. :/ Anywho. I just print off ONE application, then make copies, then just fill them out by hand. 
It's the 'they just do what they want with it' part that got confusing. She couldn't register the kid online. She has to mail in the application. No big deal. She'll just mail it in. I would have to do the same if I bought a kid from you. ADGA just must not have the capability yet for a buyer of an unregistered kid to register it online.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

It's super easy for the owner to do the registering and transferring online. And it's also really easy to file a service memo for someone who will be registering their doe's offspring that were conceived from a breeding to your buck. I'm not sure you'd want the buyer to be able to register a goat online that they purchased from you without any input from the previous owner/breeder . . .

Caroline


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Have done the service memos online. Will be registering online this year. Didn't realize it was cheaper! Mailing doesn't bother me...spending more money does.  LOL

I think if I had kids born under a service memo and was gonna sell one, I would register and transfer to the new owner. Like, I had twin doelings by an outside buck. For me, if I sold one (ain't gonna!), it would just be easier than trying to figure out how the new owner would have to mail in their's and I'd be doing mine online. Which is gonna get done first... Do I click the 'FIRST one under a service memo' or 'ADDITIONAL' under a service memo.... Stuff like that just confuses me, so I'd just register them both online and then transfer papers.

I HATE paperwork!! LOL


----------

